# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  در این 45 روز چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟

## arshiav

سلام اگه واقعا کسی میشناسین که از صفر تو  45 روز یا مشابه اون  شروع کرده و رتبه اش رو میدونین بگید  یا نشد نظر خودتون رو بگید 
میگم 45 روز چون امکان تعویق نیست و گفتن که سهمیه مازاد میدن و اگه هم باشه برای همه یکی هست 
من میخوام همه تلاشم رو بکنم و همه توانم رو بگذازم و تو این یک و نیم ماه هر روز 16 ساعت واقعی درس بخونم و میدونم که میتونم فقط میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم چون برام مهمه و از فکر و خیال کم میکنه

لطفا واقع بین باشین و اگه راهنماییی خاصی در مورد استراتژی کلی مطالعه هم میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید

----------


## Mysterious

*عزیز اینجاییا علم غیب ندارن که
ولی پارسال یادمه یه خانومی تو ۴۰ روز رتبه ۷۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رو آورد
(سال ۹۶) کامنتاشو تو صفحه تخمین رتبه میذاشت و کارنامه اشم بود یادمه دقیق
احتمالا واسه سال بعد این رتبه میشه یچیزی حدود ۱۳۰۰۰ اینا 
واسه ریاضی فیزیک و مسائل شیمی فقط تستای کنکور رو بزن
مبحثی انتخاب کن و بخون
بیشتر وقتتو بذار رو زیست که بیاری بالای ۴۰ درصد معجزه میکنه
ریاضی فیزیک ۲۰ تا ۲۵ درصد نسبتا آسونه و حتما میشه بهش رسید
رو عمومیا خصوصا عربی زیاد تمرکز کن*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام اگه واقعا کسی میشناسین که از صفر تو  45 روز یا مشابه اون  شروع کرده و رتبه اش رو میدونین بگید  یا نشد نظر خودتون رو بگید 
> میگم 45 روز چون امکان تعویق نیست و گفتن که سهمیه مازاد میدن و اگه هم باشه برای همه یکی هست 
> من میخوام همه تلاشم رو بکنم و همه توانم رو بگذازم و تو این یک و نیم ماه هر روز 16 ساعت واقعی درس بخونم و میدونم که میتونم فقط میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم چون برام مهمه و از فکر و خیال کم میکنه
> 
> لطفا واقع بین باشین و اگه راهنماییی خاصی در مورد استراتژی کلی مطالعه هم میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید


میرسی زیر 50000 ولی اینکه بشه گفت چقدر به توانایی خودت بستگی داره

----------


## arshiav

> *عزیز اینجاییا علم غیب ندارن که
> ولی پارسال یادمه یه خانومی تو ۴۰ روز رتبه ۷۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رو آورد
> (سال ۹۶) کامنتاشو تو صفحه تخمین رتبه میذاشت و کارنامه اشم بود یادمه دقیق
> احتمالا واسه سال بعد این رتبه میشه یچیزی حدود ۱۳۰۰۰ اینا 
> واسه ریاضی فیزیک و مسائل شیمی فقط تستای کنکور رو بزن
> مبحثی انتخاب کن و بخون
> بیشتر وقتتو بذار رو زیست که بیاری بالای ۴۰ درصد معجزه میکنه
> ریاضی فیزیک ۲۰ تا ۲۵ درصد نسبتا آسونه و حتما میشه بهش رسید
> رو عمومیا خصوصا عربی زیاد تمرکز کن*


واقعا میشه زیست رو در این مدت به 40 درصد رسوند؟اونم کنار درصد های دیگه اختصاصی که گفتی .
چطور ممکنه؟

----------


## arshiav

> میرسی زیر 50000 ولی اینکه بشه گفت چقدر به توانایی خودت بستگی داره


منظورت رو از چقدر نمی فهمم .
میشه لطفا اگه اطلاع داری و شرایط درسیت خوبه من رو یه راهنمایی کلی کنی که چیکار کنم و واقعا با توجه به زمان و ساعات محدودی که دارم میتونم چقدر از هر مباحث هر درس رو بخونم؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshiav


واقعا میشه زیست رو در این مدت به 40 درصد رسوند؟اونم کنار درصد های دیگه اختصاصی که گفتی .
چطور ممکنه؟


آره میشه بنظرم
مسائل ژنتیک رو حذف کن 
هنوزم میشه گیاهی رو خوند اونقدی سختی نداره و ترکیبی میاد تو گزینه ها
روزی ۴-۵ ساعت وقت بذار واسه زیست
آزمون خ سبز بزن و سوالای کانون با تستای کنکور
تستا رو مو به مو تجزیه تحلیل کن و سعی کن نکته هارو اخر شبا بنویسی و مرور کنی چون زیاد وقت نیست راحت تو ذهن میمونن*

----------


## Shah1n

> منظورت رو از چقدر نمی فهمم .
> میشه لطفا اگه اطلاع داری و شرایط درسیت خوبه من رو یه راهنمایی کلی کنی که چیکار کنم و واقعا با توجه به زمان و ساعات محدودی که دارم میتونم چقدر از هر مباحث هر درس رو بخونم؟


میتونی تا 15000 هم برسونی
16 ساعت خوندن غیر ممکنه چون تا الان نخوندی
از 11 ساعت شروع کن
ریاضی و فیزیک مباحث ساده ای داره که میتونی با کتابای جمعبندی بخونی 
شیمی هم مفاهیمشو بخونی و کنکورهای چند سال اخیرو کار کنی
شیمی دوم 3 فصل اول و سوم دو فصل اول و پیش هم دو فصل اول
از زیست اطلاعی ندارم چون رشته م ریاضیه
عمومی هم روزی 2 تا 4 ساعت
تو عمومیا افراد بین عربی و زبان یکیشون قویه روی اون کار کن
دینی هم حتما کامل بخون اول دوم رو بخون بعد پیش و بعد هم اگه رسیدی سوم
ادبیات هم که زبان فارسیو حذف کن ولی قرابت و لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات حتما کار کن .آرایه هم به خودت بستگی داره

----------


## arshiav

> میتونی تا 15000 هم برسونی
> 16 ساعت خوندن غیر ممکنه چون تا الان نخوندی
> از 11 ساعت شروع کن
> ریاضی و فیزیک مباحث ساده ای داره که میتونی با کتابای جمعبندی بخونی 
> شیمی هم مفاهیمشو بخونی و کنکورهای چند سال اخیرو کار کنی
> از زیست اطلاعی ندارم چون رشته م ریاضیه
> عمومی هم روزی 2 تا 4 ساعت
> تو عمومیا افراد بین عربی و زبان یکیشون قویه روی اون کار کن
> دینی هم حتما کامل بخون اول دوم رو بخون بعد پیش و بعد هم اگه رسیدی سوم
> ادبیات هم که زبان فارسیو حذف کن ولی قرابت و لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات حتما کار کن .آرایه هم به خودت بستگی داره


برای مباحثی که گفتی تو ادبیات خوندنشون چقدر زمان میخواد ؟
میخوام بدونم واقعا چقدر میشه از هر درس  رو خوند

----------


## Shah1n

> برای مباحثی که گفتی تو ادبیات خوندنشون چقدر زمان میخواد ؟
> میخوام بدونم واقعا چقدر میشه از هر درس  رو خوند


ادبیات زمان زیادی نمیخواد
قرابت اگه بتونی مفهومشو درک کنی تمرین چندانی نمیخواد
لغت هم خوندنش هر روز چند درس اونم نه به طور وسواسی کفایت میکنه تاریخ ادبیات هم خوندنش با رمز خیلی راحته
از کتابای مبحثی کمک بگیر
میزان خوندن به خودت بستگی داره
زمان یادگیری افراد متفاوته
واسه خودت اولویت بندی کن هر چقدرشو که تونستی

----------


## AmirHossein2016

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshiav


سلام اگه واقعا کسی میشناسین که از صفر تو  45 روز یا مشابه اون  شروع کرده و رتبه اش رو میدونین بگید  یا نشد نظر خودتون رو بگید 
میگم 45 روز چون امکان تعویق نیست و گفتن که سهمیه مازاد میدن و اگه هم باشه برای همه یکی هست 
من میخوام همه تلاشم رو بکنم و همه توانم رو بگذازم و تو این یک و نیم ماه هر روز 16 ساعت واقعی درس بخونم و میدونم که میتونم فقط میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم چون برام مهمه و از فکر و خیال کم میکنه

لطفا واقع بین باشین و اگه راهنماییی خاصی در مورد استراتژی کلی مطالعه هم میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید


سلام.
اولا ی برنامه ریزی دقیق میخوای ک هرروز چیو چقد بخونی
اصل مطلب:ببین اینا رو قوی کن چون وقت آنچنانی هم نمیخواد
ادبیات:چون ضریب۴ داره بیشتر از همه‌ی عمومیا براش وقت بزار و قرابت رو کار کن توی ارایه هم تشبیه و استعاره و مجاز و کنایه و جناس تا خودتو میتونی قوی کن تا ۴۵ درصد میتونی با اینا برسی ک واقعا توی این تایمم میشه بهش رسید
عربی و زبان فقط لغتاشو قوی کن درحدی ک بتونی ب درک مطلب و کلوز جواب بدی.اینم میشه حدود۵۰درصد(درصد زبان رو میگم عربی ب خودت بستگی داره)
دینیو نمیدونم
زمینم ول کن چون وقت نداری
ریاضی مباحث سبکش رو قوی کن خودتو مث لگاریتم و دنباله و مجموعه ک اینم ۲۰درصد بشه
زیست رو نمیتونم بگم کدوما رو بخونی
فیزیک بنظرم مدارها رو با مغناطیس بخون ک اینم ۱۵درصد بشه
شیمی اگه بتونی حغظیات رو با مفاهیم بخونی میتونی۳۰ بزنی
پ‌ن:من تو همه اینا راحت ترین مباحثو گفتم.اون درصداییم ک گفتم با توشون یچیزایی رو لحاظ کردم مث همین شیمی چون ممکنه شمارشیا رو نزنی یا اشتباه بزنی
و این که اگه میخوای ب حرفم عمل کنی سر جلسه تمام وقتتو بزار رو اینا ک بتونی از اینا نتیجه بگیری.همچنین الانم تا میتونی اینا رو مسلط شو ک تستی از زیر دستت درنره

ب امید موفقیت شما*

----------


## aretmis

این رتبه ها کشوریه یا منطقه؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sinak2k

> این رتبه ها کشوریه یا منطقه؟


* 
منطقه 

عذر میخوام نوشته کشوری*

----------


## aretmis

اصلا ندیدم نوشته بوده کشوری :Y (456):  ..مرسی^^



> * 
> منطقه 
> 
> عذر میخوام نوشته کشوری*

----------


## aretmis

خب منم نظر کارشناسیمو بدم
ببین نمونه زیاد دیدم! 
مثلا یه خانومی بوده دو ماه از سطح صفر رسیده به پرستاری دولتی
یه خانوم دیگه دوماه با حدود مطالعه یِ 7/8 ساعت رسیده بود به پرستاری ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت ابان ماه
چهار پنج نفر دیگم بودن که تویِ مدت 3ماه رسیدن به پزشکی
یه نمونشم که توی انجمن هست @Neo.Healer 
ولی نکته ی خیلی مهم ! الگو شدن و موفق شدن بقیه واسه ماها نون و اب نمیشه متاسفانه  :Yahoo (21): 
حالا شما اول بگو هدفت چیه ،در چه سطحی هستی چیکارا کردی 
یه دوستی اون بالا گفت فیزیک مدار بخون  :Yahoo (21):  میشه15درصد خب به نظرم دو تا فصل اخر فیزیک پیش بخونی واسه 15درصد بهتر باشه!!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arshiav

> خب منم نظر کارشناسیمو بدم
> ببین نمونه زیاد دیدم! 
> مثلا یه خانومی بوده دو ماه از سطح صفر رسیده به پرستاری دولتی
> یه خانوم دیگه دوماه با حدود مطالعه یِ 7/8 ساعت رسیده بود به پرستاری ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت ابان ماه
> چهار پنج نفر دیگم بودن که تویِ مدت 3ماه رسیدن به پزشکی
> یه نمونشم که توی انجمن هست @Neo.Healer 
> ولی نکته ی خیلی مهم ! الگو شدن و موفق شدن بقیه واسه ماها نون و اب نمیشه متاسفانه 
> حالا شما اول بگو هدفت چیه ،در چه سطحی هستی چیکارا کردی 
> یه دوستی اون بالا گفت فیزیک مدار بخون  میشه15درصد خب به نظرم دو تا فصل اخر فیزیک پیش بخونی واسه 15درصد بهتر باشه!!!


هدفم اینکه رتبم تو زیر گروه دو  زیر 15 هزار بشه  برای شیمی

----------


## arshiav

> *
> سلام.
> اولا ی برنامه ریزی دقیق میخوای ک هرروز چیو چقد بخونی
> اصل مطلب:ببین اینا رو قوی کن چون وقت آنچنانی هم نمیخواد
> ادبیات:چون ضریب۴ داره بیشتر از همه‌ی عمومیا براش وقت بزار و قرابت رو کار کن توی ارایه هم تشبیه و استعاره و مجاز و کنایه و جناس تا خودتو میتونی قوی کن تا ۴۵ درصد میتونی با اینا برسی ک واقعا توی این تایمم میشه بهش رسید
> عربی و زبان فقط لغتاشو قوی کن درحدی ک بتونی ب درک مطلب و کلوز جواب بدی.اینم میشه حدود۵۰درصد(درصد زبان رو میگم عربی ب خودت بستگی داره)
> دینیو نمیدونم
> زمینم ول کن چون وقت نداری
> ریاضی مباحث سبکش رو قوی کن خودتو مث لگاریتم و دنباله و مجموعه ک اینم ۲۰درصد بشه
> ...


برای شیمی از الکترو شیمی مستقیم و ترکیبی چنتا تست میاد؟

----------


## aretmis

> هدفم اینکه رتبم تو زیر گروه دو  زیر 15 هزار بشه  برای شیمی


خب! 
شما توی عمومی و اختصاصی ها چه درسی نقطه قوتتونه ؟

----------


## aretmis

برای رشته های زیرگروه 2 شما حتما زمین رو بخون 
شیمی فکر کنم ضریب 4 داره 
ادبیات و دینی رو سرمایه گذاری کن 
عربی رو در حد ترجمه و مفهوم و قواعد های اسون کار کن 
زبان رو نمیدونم!
زمین رو از یه منبع خلاصه مثل سیب مهروماه بخون
شیمی رو از سال دوم شروع کن بعد پیش 1 رو بخون بعد استوکیومتری و ترمودینامیک
واسه ی زیست بهترین کار اینه مبحثی بخونی انسانی/جانوری/گیاهی
ریاضی وفیزیک هم در حد 50 درصد مبحث انتخاب کن بخون 
مثلا فیزیک : پیش2+دو فصل اخر سوم+اینه و عدسی+گرما و فشار 
ریاضی:امار و احتمال و ماتریس و تابع و حد و لگاریتم

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام اگه واقعا کسی میشناسین که از صفر تو  45 روز یا مشابه اون  شروع کرده و رتبه اش رو میدونین بگید  یا نشد نظر خودتون رو بگید 
> میگم 45 روز چون امکان تعویق نیست و گفتن که سهمیه مازاد میدن و اگه هم باشه برای همه یکی هست 
> من میخوام همه تلاشم رو بکنم و همه توانم رو بگذازم و تو این یک و نیم ماه هر روز 16 ساعت واقعی درس بخونم و میدونم که میتونم فقط میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم چون برام مهمه و از فکر و خیال کم میکنه
> 
> لطفا واقع بین باشین و اگه راهنماییی خاصی در مورد استراتژی کلی مطالعه هم میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید


اصلا نمیفهمم هدفت از این تاپیک چیه
چون اینجا پیشگو نداریم که رتبه بگن
ولی یه چیزی رو با اطمینان میگم
اگه بخونی قطعا از وضعت فعلیت بهتری و حس بهتری داری و حتی موقع اعلام نتایج میگی درست نخوندم ولی از وقتی که فهمیدم تمامو گذاشتم
اگه نخونی از وضعیت فعلیت بدتری و اتفاق بعدیشم خودت میدونی
این یک و نیم ماه عجیبه چون اکثرا کشیدن کنار راحت میشه پیشرفت کرد حتی تا حد بیست هزار رتبه ولی تلاش میخواد
بخدا من جای تو بودم نمیخوابیدم و میخوندم ولی بعد از 45 روز هم کم خوابیمو جبران میکردم هم حداقل به نزدیکی هدفم رسیده بودم کمااینکه کم همکم میخوابم

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshiav


سلام اگه واقعا کسی میشناسین که از صفر تو  45 روز یا مشابه اون  شروع کرده و رتبه اش رو میدونین بگید  یا نشد نظر خودتون رو بگید 
میگم 45 روز چون امکان تعویق نیست و گفتن که سهمیه مازاد میدن و اگه هم باشه برای همه یکی هست 
من میخوام همه تلاشم رو بکنم و همه توانم رو بگذازم و تو این یک و نیم ماه هر روز 16 ساعت واقعی درس بخونم و میدونم که میتونم فقط میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم چون برام مهمه و از فکر و خیال کم میکنه

لطفا واقع بین باشین و اگه راهنماییی خاصی در مورد استراتژی کلی مطالعه هم میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید


هیچکس نمی تواند به عقب برگردد و از نو شروع کند ، اما...
همه می توانند از حالا شروع کنند.
اولویتت همون هایی با شه که قبلا خوندی 
ادلبیات قرابت وکلمه وارایه وتاریخ 
عربی ترجمه از روی فیلم هانگاه کن 
دینی روزی 2 تا درس
ریاضی احتمال وامار وتابع 
زیست فصل8و9و10 پیش +1تا4 سوم +6و8دوم 
فیزیک ایینه فشار وگرما وفصل 6و7و8 پیش 
شیمی 2 فصل 1تا4 +فصل1و2 پیش 
اینا اسونن و راحت میشه تمومشون کرد 
بخون به هیچی فکر نکن*

----------


## arshiav

> خب منم نظر کارشناسیمو بدم
> ببین نمونه زیاد دیدم! 
> مثلا یه خانومی بوده دو ماه از سطح صفر رسیده به پرستاری دولتی
> یه خانوم دیگه دوماه با حدود مطالعه یِ 7/8 ساعت رسیده بود به پرستاری ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت ابان ماه
> چهار پنج نفر دیگم بودن که تویِ مدت 3ماه رسیدن به پزشکی
> یه نمونشم که توی انجمن هست @Neo.Healer 
> ولی نکته ی خیلی مهم ! الگو شدن و موفق شدن بقیه واسه ماها نون و اب نمیشه متاسفانه 
> حالا شما اول بگو هدفت چیه ،در چه سطحی هستی چیکارا کردی 
> یه دوستی اون بالا گفت فیزیک مدار بخون  میشه15درصد خب به نظرم دو تا فصل اخر فیزیک پیش بخونی واسه 15درصد بهتر باشه!!!


دو فصل اخر هیچ پیش نیازی ندارند؟

----------


## aretmis

> دو فصل اخر هیچ پیش نیازی ندارند؟



ساختار اتم شیمی رو بلدی؟!

----------


## arshiav

> ساختار اتم شیمی رو بلدی؟!


اره فقط پیش دو گفتم قبل اون هیچی بلد نیستم

----------


## aretmis

> اره فقط پیش دو گفتم قبل اون هیچی بلد نیستم


ساختار اتم پیش نیاز دو فص اخر پیشه
همینو بخون ^^
فایتینگ :Y (591):

----------


## arshiav

> ساختار اتم پیش نیاز دو فص اخر پیشه
> همینو بخون ^^
> فایتینگ


چنتا سوال داره؟
به نظرت دو فصل اخر سوم بخونم بهتره یا دو فصل اخر پیش؟
هم از نظر سختی و هم وقتی که میگیره تا بخونیش

----------


## aretmis

> چنتا سوال داره؟
> به نظرت دو فصل اخر سوم بخونم بهتره یا دو فصل اخر پیش؟
> هم از نظر سختی و هم وقتی که میگیره تا بخونیش



نمیشه گفت واقعا چقدر زمان میگیره!
بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره
که مثلا خودت میخوای بخونی یا با دی وی دی یا معلم خصوصی بگیری!
دو فصل اخر سوم هم اسونه به نظرم 
(دقت کن ! به نظرم یعنی به نظر خودم! خودت یه نیم ساعت وقت بزار رو مبحث ببین چند چندی با خودت بعد همه چیز دستت میاد چه قدر وقت میگیره ازت)

----------


## arshiav

> امید داشته باش 
> 45 روز اتفاقای خوبی برات میفته


زدی گزینه 1 واقعا میشه؟ اگه حرفی داری یا کمکی میتونی بکنی بکن

----------


## _Senoritta_

_گزینه 1_

----------


## reza2018

> سلام اگه واقعا کسی میشناسین که از صفر تو  45 روز یا مشابه اون  شروع کرده و رتبه اش رو میدونین بگید  یا نشد نظر خودتون رو بگید 
> میگم 45 روز چون امکان تعویق نیست و گفتن که سهمیه مازاد میدن و اگه هم باشه برای همه یکی هست 
> من میخوام همه تلاشم رو بکنم و همه توانم رو بگذازم و تو این یک و نیم ماه هر روز 16 ساعت واقعی درس بخونم و میدونم که میتونم فقط میخوام نظر شما رو بدونم چون برام مهمه و از فکر و خیال کم میکنه
> 
> لطفا واقع بین باشین و اگه راهنماییی خاصی در مورد استراتژی کلی مطالعه هم میتونید بکنید دریغ نکنید


سلام.بهتره واقع بین باشی کسی که تا حالا نخونده بنظر خودت میتونه روزی 16ساعت درس بخونه؟!
از ساعت مطالعه کمتر شروع کن و خودت رو به وضعیت مطلوب برسون.
اینکه در 45 روز چه رتبه ای میشه آورد به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره مثلا تا حالا چیا خوندی،پایه درسیت چطور بوده یا حتی در دوران مدرسه وضعیتت چطور بود ودرکدام منطقه قرار میگیری.
در 45 روز یک شخص معمولی میتونه رتبه ای زیر 30 هزار(منطقه 1) بیاره.

----------


## farzaneh2000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


عزیز اینجاییا علم غیب ندارن که
ولی پارسال یادمه یه خانومی تو ۴۰ روز رتبه ۷۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رو آورد
(سال ۹۶) کامنتاشو تو صفحه تخمین رتبه میذاشت و کارنامه اشم بود یادمه دقیق
احتمالا واسه سال بعد این رتبه میشه یچیزی حدود ۱۳۰۰۰ اینا 
واسه ریاضی فیزیک و مسائل شیمی فقط تستای کنکور رو بزن
مبحثی انتخاب کن و بخون
بیشتر وقتتو بذار رو زیست که بیاری بالای ۴۰ درصد معجزه میکنه
ریاضی فیزیک ۲۰ تا ۲۵ درصد نسبتا آسونه و حتما میشه بهش رسید
رو عمومیا خصوصا عربی زیاد تمرکز کن


برای عمومی ها زرد عمومی رو کار کنید هر روز ی ازمونشو بزنید و ادبیات و عربی و زبانشو مو ب مو تحلیل کنید ینی هدفتون فقط پیدا کردن گزینه درست نباشه اینک فلان گزینه چرا غلطه و اینا رو هم بررسی کنید واسه ادبیات ب هر لغتی ک میرسید همونجا حفظش کنید ی سری چیزارو بنویسید تو ی دفتری چیزی هر شب ی نگا بندازید واسه عربی ب هر سوالی ک رسیدید برید همون مبحثشو بخونید مثلا رسیدید ب سوالایی ک مربوط ب حال و تمییز و اینا میشه برید ی درسنامه ای چیزی رو مختصر بخونید ازمونای بعدی ک زدید برید تکمیل کنید مثلن چن تا تست سراسری هم بزنید تا جا بیوفته بعد 5 6 تا ازمون خیلی پیشرفت میکنید بستگی ب توانایی هاتون داره ولی میشه تو این روزا با این روش عمومی هارو ب میانگین 60 70 حتی بیشتر رسوند...*

----------


## tamanaviki

> *عزیز اینجاییا علم غیب ندارن که
> ولی پارسال یادمه یه خانومی تو ۴۰ روز رتبه ۷۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ رو آورد
> (سال ۹۶) کامنتاشو تو صفحه تخمین رتبه میذاشت و کارنامه اشم بود یادمه دقیق
> احتمالا واسه سال بعد این رتبه میشه یچیزی حدود ۱۳۰۰۰ اینا 
> واسه ریاضی فیزیک و مسائل شیمی فقط تستای کنکور رو بزن
> مبحثی انتخاب کن و بخون
> بیشتر وقتتو بذار رو زیست که بیاری بالای ۴۰ درصد معجزه میکنه
> ریاضی فیزیک ۲۰ تا ۲۵ درصد نسبتا آسونه و حتما میشه بهش رسید
> رو عمومیا خصوصا عربی زیاد تمرکز کن*


کجا میتونم کامنتاشو بخونم؟

----------


## AMIN_VR

دوست عزیز اگه بخوای با نظز مردم به خودت امید بدی یا اصلا نا امید بشی به جایی نخواهی رسید. واقعا به تلاش هر کس بستگی داره . این تا حالا چجوری خوندی یعنی اصلا پایه داری که بتونی روش حساب کنی؟ صد در صد که صفر صفر نیستی تا حالا که به اینجا اومدی پس یه چیزایی بلدی. :Yahoo (3):  در ضمن 16 ساعت هم به نظر من غیر واقعییه چون یکی از اصل هایی که تویه برنامه ریزی باید رعایت بشه اینه که اهداف و عملکرد واقعی و منطقی باشه. به نظر من یک کتابی بخر که چن تا ازمون جامع داشته باشه بشین همه سوالارو به خصوص عمومیا با تمام گزینه هاشون غلط و درست تحلیل کن حتما به هدف نزدیک تر میشی امیوارم موفق باشی. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## asaal9093

مثلا میشه رتبه ۳ هزار اورد،؟ 
اگه زیست ۹۰ بزنم. فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی چند بزنم پزشکی قبولم؟ منطقه دو.
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ شیمی خیلی عقبم. به نظرتون برا فیزیک معلم خصوصی بگیرم به ۴۰ میرسونه؟ کافیه برا سه هزار؟

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
امسال سوالات متوسط و معقول هستند پس کسی که تابحال مطالعه نداشته بشدت ضرر خواهدکرد.
سطح سوالات مشابه سطح کنکور 93تجربی وریاضی خواهد بود.نه مثل 97و6ساده ونه مثل 94دشوار.
درصدهای خودرا با کنکور 93و تاحدودی 96مقایسه نمایید

----------


## faezeh_r

*خودتو باور داشته باش تا بشه
نسبت به درس خوندن و کتابات حس خوب داشته باش
حس خوب معجزه میکنه
به نمیشه و نمیتونم فکر نکن
و مطمئن باش به رتبه ی دلخواهت میرسی و تا جایی که توان داری تلاش کن
مطمئن باش اگر 50 نکته هم یااد بگیری همون 50 نکته تو کنکور ازشون سوال میاد
فقط خودتو باور داشته باش همین.*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

اگر کاملا اول  راهی و هیچی نخواندی حداکثر بتوانی رتبه 20 هزار بیاری ، حالا اگر خیلی دیگه توانا و باهوش باشی رتبه 15 و ته ته ته ته تهش رتبه 10 هزار . فکر زیر اون رتبه و پزشکی و این رشته ها رو هم از سرت بیرون کن !!!
من یک نظر منطقی دادم ، کنکور احساسی نیست ک بگیم خودتو باور داشته باشو از این چیزا ، این حرفا واس حداقل 3 ماه قبل از کنکور هست نه 45 روز.
موفق باشی

----------


## MehranWilson

> مثلا میشه رتبه ۳ هزار اورد،؟ 
> اگه زیست ۹۰ بزنم. فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی چند بزنم پزشکی قبولم؟ منطقه دو.
> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ شیمی خیلی عقبم. به نظرتون برا فیزیک معلم خصوصی بگیرم به ۴۰ میرسونه؟ کافیه برا سه هزار؟


دیگه 3000 خیلی خوشبینیه 
از صفر بخای شروع کنی 7000 هزار هم زیاده
بعدشم زیست 90 ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MehranWilson

کاش میدونستید دیگه الان بالای 40 زدن زیست یعنی جز محالاته واسه یه ادم صفر

----------


## asaal9093

> دیگه 3000 خیلی خوشبینیه 
> از صفر بخای شروع کنی 7000 هزار هم زیاده
> بعدشم زیست 90 ؟


اره ۹۰. پارسال ۷۱زدم امسال ۹۰ .
زبان و دینی صد. 
ادبیاتم ۷۰ ۸۰.
من منظورم برا درسایی مثل شیمی فیزیک ریاضی بود. تو ۴۵ روز. 
کمکم کنید لطفا. معلم فیزیک بگیرم حل میشه؟

----------


## mho

> اره ۹۰. پارسال ۷۱زدم امسال ۹۰ .
> زبان و دینی صد. 
> ادبیاتم ۷۰ ۸۰.
> من منظورم برا درسایی مثل شیمی فیزیک ریاضی بود. تو ۴۵ روز. 
> کمکم کنید لطفا. معلم فیزیک بگیرم حل میشه؟


شما که صفر نیستی و به نظرم کلاس گرفتن تو این موقعیت هم دور ریختن تایمه هم پول منم خیلی فیزیک مشکل داشتم الانم خیلی درصدام بالا نیست اما اینو میدونم مثلا بیشتر فیزیک دو و پیش دو زیاد سنگین نیستن و می تونن تو رو به یه درصد خوب و قابل قبول برسونن روی مباحث اسون و تست خیر سرمایه گذاری کن و بیخیال کلاس شو به نظرم

----------


## asaal9093

> شما که صفر نیستی و به نظرم کلاس گرفتن تو این موقعیت هم دور ریختن تایمه هم پول منم خیلی فیزیک مشکل داشتم الانم خیلی درصدام بالا نیست اما اینو میدونم مثلا بیشتر فیزیک دو و پیش دو زیاد سنگین نیستن و می تونن تو رو به یه درصد خوب و قابل قبول برسونن روی مباحث اسون و تست خیر سرمایه گذاری کن و بیخیال کلاس شو به نظرم


میترسم نرسم. نتونم بخونم. نمیدونم خیلی استرس دارم. فیزیکو واقعا صفرم. ریاضی فقط ۲۰. شیمی در حد دوم. 
من به ازادم راضی ام. نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
معلمم جلسه ای ۲۵۰ میخواد

----------


## mho

> میترسم نرسم. نتونم بخونم. نمیدونم خیلی استرس دارم. فیزیکو واقعا صفرم. ریاضی فقط ۲۰. شیمی در حد دوم. 
> من به ازادم راضی ام. نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
> معلمم جلسه ای ۲۵۰ میخواد


 باور کن میرسی هنوزم وقت هست هزینه معلمم به نظرم بالاست اصلا عقلانی نیست باهاش کلاس بری سال قبل من رفتم کلاس فیزیک تقریبا همین موقع ها چیزی جزوقت تلف کنی نبود

----------


## asaal9093

> باور کن میرسی هنوزم وقت هست هزینه معلمم به نظرم بالاست اصلا عقلانی نیست باهاش کلاس بری سال قبل من رفتم کلاس فیزیک تقریبا همین موقع ها چیزی جزوقت تلف کنی نبود


اخه از صفر با چی شروع کنم.؟ من چند سال قبل مدرسه رو تموم کردم. البته حافظه فوق العاده ای دارم. یه چیزایی یادمه اما...
به نظرت با چی بخونم فیزیک شیمی رو تو این مدت در حد ۴۰ ۵۰

----------


## mho

> اخه از صفر با چی شروع کنم.؟ من چند سال قبل مدرسه رو تموم کردم. البته حافظه فوق العاده ای دارم. یه چیزایی یادمه اما...
> به نظرت با چی بخونم فیزیک شیمی رو تو این مدت در حد ۴۰ ۵۰


 خط ویژه ها کتابای خوبی هستن + تحلیل تستای کنکور سال های گذشته
اگه دیدی کارت با خط ویژه راه نمی افته کتاب های میکرو گاج هم خوبن

----------


## asaal9093

جدی معلم به دردت نخورد؟ من میترسم نرم پشیمون شم یا برم پشیمون شم کلارو هوام

----------


## asaal9093

> خط ویژه ها کتابای خوبی هستن + تحلیل تستای کنکور سال های گذشته
> اگه دیدی کارت با خط ویژه راه نمی افته کتاب های میکرو گاج هم خوبن


۴۰ بزنم هر سه تارو میرسم بین الملل؟

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21): تو زیست 80 بزن
بقیشون 30 باشن
عمومیات هم 70 -80 مطعمن باش زیر 3000 شدنت تضمینیه چون هر تست زیست اندازه 4 تست درس های عمومی رو هم رفته میشه

----------


## Ngizz

> با سلام
> امسال سوالات متوسط و معقول هستند پس کسی که تابحال مطالعه نداشته بشدت ضرر خواهدکرد.
> سطح سوالات مشابه سطح کنکور 93تجربی وریاضی خواهد بود.نه مثل 97و6ساده ونه مثل 94دشوار.
> درصدهای خودرا با کنکور 93و تاحدودی 96مقایسه نمایید


ببخشید شما با دست های پشت پرده در تماس هستید یا خودتون دست های پشت پرده محسوب میشین یا فقط حدس میزنید؟!  :Yahoo (21):  آخه دیدم گفتین کنکوری نیستین

----------


## asaal9093

> تو زیست 80 بزن
> بقیشون 30 باشن
> عمومیات هم 70 -80 مطعمن باش زیر 3000 شدنت تضمینیه چون هر تست زیست اندازه 4 تست درس های عمومی رو هم رفته میشه


بخدا پارسال ۷۱ زدم هیچ خبری نبود.
مطمعنی اینجوری بزنم حله؟ ۳۰ یعنی زیر سه هزار میارم؟ منطقه دو

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> بخدا پارسال ۷۱ زدم هیچ خبری نبود.
> مطمعنی اینجوری بزنم حله؟ ۳۰ یعنی زیر سه هزار میارم؟ منطقه دو


من جای شما بودم برای زیر صد میخوندم وضعیتتون خیلی خوبه اگه از زمان باقی مانده استفاده کنید

----------


## asaal9093

> من جای شما بودم برای زیر صد میخوندم وضعیتتون خیلی خوبه اگه از زمان باقی مانده استفاده کنید


ممنونم. اما برا فیزیک رو هوام نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## MehranWilson

> بخدا پارسال ۷۱ زدم هیچ خبری نبود.
> مطمعنی اینجوری بزنم حله؟ ۳۰ یعنی زیر سه هزار میارم؟ منطقه دو


تو 45 تا تست زیست درست بزنی میدونی از چند صد هزار نفر جلو میوفتی ؟ بشرطی که همشون درست باشنا
میانگین ریاضی رتبه های زیر هزار 30-40 هست و شیمی و فیزیک به تبع از این کمتره حالا تو زیست که زدی اینا هم 30-40 بزن
عمومیا هم که 80 باشن اصن یه چیز انفجاری در میاد :/ 
البته اینایی که گفتم کاره تقریبا حضرت فیل میباشد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> ممنونم. اما برا فیزیک رو هوام نمیدونم چیکار کنم


برا فیزیک چ منبعی دارید؟

----------


## MehranWilson

فیزیک هم قادری بدک نی 
تکنیکی و تاکتیکی میگه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## asaal9093

> برا فیزیک چ منبعی دارید؟


گاج چاپ ۹۳. امشب باید تکلیفم معلوم شه معلم بگیرم یا نه.

----------


## asaal9093

> فیزیک هم قادری بدک نی 
> تکنیکی و تاکتیکی میگه


کجاست؟ معلم میگه تو ده جلسه به ۴۰ میرسونه به نظرتون لاف نزده؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> کجاست؟ معلم میگه تو ده جلسه به ۴۰ میرسونه به نظرتون لاف نزده؟


 :Yahoo (21): دوره جت دوره ی جدیدشه 
متاسفانه اینقد که واسه شییمی ریاضی معلم خوب داریم واسه فیزیک نیست اصلا

مثلا نوکنده مولف خوبی شاید باشه ولی دبیر خوبی نیست حداقل از لحاظ گفتار درسی نه از لحاظ علمی

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> گاج چاپ ۹۳. امشب باید تکلیفم معلوم شه معلم بگیرم یا نه.


تاحالا هیچی ازش نخوندی؟

----------


## asaal9093

> تو 45 تا تست زیست درست بزنی میدونی از چند صد هزار نفر جلو میوفتی ؟ بشرطی که همشون درست باشنا
> میانگین ریاضی رتبه های زیر هزار 30-40 هست و شیمی و فیزیک به تبع از این کمتره حالا تو زیست که زدی اینا هم 30-40 بزن
> عمومیا هم که 80 باشن اصن یه چیز انفجاری در میاد :/ 
> البته اینایی که گفتم کاره تقریبا حضرت فیل میباشد


پارسال ۳۹ تاشو درست زده بودم. اه. خراب کردم. حالم داغونه.  
کاش انفجار شه. کاااااش

----------


## asaal9093

> تاحالا هیچی ازش نخوندی؟


نه. اصلا فیزیک دوس ندارم. البته تو ذهنم یه چیزایی هست.  تورو خدا بگین چیکار کنم.

----------


## MehranWilson

بنظرم اینقد دنبال منابع نباش که اگه امسال 90 هم زیستو بزنی ولی بقیه هیچی که کلا در حد روشن کردن فندک بشه رتبت ولی اگه از همین فردا اروم و پیوسته شروع کنی کم کم بخونی روز کنکور رستگار میشی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## asaal9093

از کجا شروع کنم. ؟ معلم یا گاج؟ شیمی هم عقبم اخه. اه

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> نه. اصلا فیزیک دوس ندارم. البته تو ذهنم یه چیزایی هست.  تورو خدا بگین چیکار کنم.


خب عزیز من مشکل شما معلم نیست مشکل شما فرار کردن از فیزیکه از فردا روزی 30تا50تا تست بزن بمدت یهفته اشکالی نداره برات سخته تحملش کن هر روز هم مرور کن سوالا و روشای روزای قبلو بعد یهفته اگه دیدی با همه توانت کار کردی و نتیجه نگرفتی معلم بگیر

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> از کجا شروع کنم. ؟ معلم یا گاج؟ شیمی هم عقبم اخه. اه


از کتاب.پیش دو سال اول قانون گازها و گرما و فیزیک سوم

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> از کجا شروع کنم. ؟ معلم یا گاج؟ شیمی هم عقبم اخه. اه


ببین شما عقب نیستی اگه این 6 هفته رو با استرس نسوزونی زیست شما مثل ی فنر عمل میکنه یکم با فیزیک و شیمی فشارش بدی میشه نقطه اوج و پرتابت میکنه

----------


## arshiav

> دیگه 3000 خیلی خوشبینیه 
> از صفر بخای شروع کنی 7000 هزار هم زیاده
> بعدشم زیست 90 ؟


داداش من 12 هزار زیر گروه دو بیارم خوبه و تا 15 هزار زیر گروه دو هم بیارم باز هم خوبه کی زیر 7 هزار خواست
راهنمایی یا اگه حرف خاصی داره لطفا بگو

----------


## arshiav

> اگر کاملا اول  راهی و هیچی نخواندی حداکثر بتوانی رتبه 20 هزار بیاری ، حالا اگر خیلی دیگه توانا و باهوش باشی رتبه 15 و ته ته ته ته تهش رتبه 10 هزار . فکر زیر اون رتبه و پزشکی و این رشته ها رو هم از سرت بیرون کن !!!
> من یک نظر منطقی دادم ، کنکور احساسی نیست ک بگیم خودتو باور داشته باشو از این چیزا ، این حرفا واس حداقل 3 ماه قبل از کنکور هست نه 45 روز.
> موفق باشی


کشوری گفتی؟ من 15 هزار زیر گروه دو باید بیارم زیر 10 هزار میدونم نمیشه
اگه برای این رتبه راهنمایی یا حرف خاصی داری لطفا بگو

----------


## Mahsa.TS

باورکن هر چیزی ممکنه هرچیزی!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Insidee

یعنی اگه من بگم هر رتبه ای میشه اورد میری میخونی دیگه مشکل حله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## itsmefarzaneh

اگه از جون مایه بذاری میشه زیر هزارو پونصد هم آورد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> کشوری گفتی؟ من 15 هزار زیر گروه دو باید بیارم زیر 10 هزار میدونم نمیشه
> اگه برای این رتبه راهنمایی یا حرف خاصی داری لطفا بگو


نه عزیز ، منطقه گفتم ، کشوری ملاک نیست برای پذیرش دانشجو. کشوری هررتبه ای رو نوشتم 2 برابر و 2ونیم برابر بکن

----------

